# plagiomnium affine info??



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

I was goofin off on ebay and came across this pretty plant. Any one know anything about it? http://cgi.ebay.com/Plagiomnium-affine-x-1-portion-FREE-Shipping_W0QQitemZ250163708605QQihZ015QQcategoryZ66794QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Most would say its non aquatic.. but that one looks funny though..
Maybe i could dig some plagiomnium for you. if you want


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

I was given some of this a few months ago by someone and didn't have a place for it in one of my setups so I just have it in a small plastic container. It went brown for the first month or so but then bounced back and new green leaves started. Once again though it is a very slow grower.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I bought some under the name "pearl moss" and it seems to do really well in my tank when not being choked by algae. If you can get some get it because its lovely when covered in pearls and is showing lovely dark growth


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

I bought some and I can promise you, you'll never get it to look anywhere near like the picture. I don't think it is aquatic because it always stayed kind of brown-looking. I had some extra that I grew emergent in a bowl and that turned green; it still didn't look like the picture. Other people have had similar experiences; there's a thread on this on APC.

Maybe 'Pearl Moss' and Plagiomnium are two different things. Where did you get your Pearl Moss from Garuf?


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

RachPreach said:


> I was goofin off on ebay and came across this pretty plant. Any one know anything about it? http://cgi.ebay.com/Plagiomnium-affine-x-1-portion-FREE-Shipping_W0QQitemZ250163708605QQihZ015QQcategoryZ66794QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I just looked at the picture. It's a different on than the one he had when I bought it. This looks more accurate. The leaves are very small, though - about the size of a pinhead.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

my only concern with that particular shipper is the amount of time the plant will spend in a shipping box. I bought a glass diffuser from them on Aug 12 and received it today. 6-12 days for u.s. shipping is "working days". Apparently it's _their _working days, and they only work 3 days a week.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

It could be the same stuff mine took about a month looking brown then over night I noticed light green new growth which looks like that on AM's ebay. 
I got mine from greenline plants in the uk, while discussing it he said it comes brown because the supplier he gets it off gets it from trees hanging over/in a river and from the muddy banks surrounding them.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

where is greenline plants?


BTW, I have ordered christmas moss and flame moss from aqmagic and that was over 2 weeks ago and i still havent gotten it in. By the time it gets here, it'll be dead anyway. I told them to either give me a refund or send me more with faster shipping...no charge of course. they told me to wait until friday and then they would....dont buy from them...


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Greenline is UK supplier


----------

